# Best monitor selection.



## saswat23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, i am going for a LCD/LED monitor soon. I have the following models:
* Samsung B2030 20" (Rs.6500)
* Dell IN2020M 20" (Rs.6250)
(The prices are of the shops here in BBSR)
Which of these would be a better option. 
Do you have any other better models under Rs.7000??
I will be adding a Grfx Crd later. So, suggest me accordingly.
Also are ACER monitors good??
Online search says that this very DELL model is actually a HD WLED monitor. Whats WLED??? How are they different from normal LED?? Are they better than Normal LEDs??
Plz ans them all and help me.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2011)

WLED is 'White LED' I think, it's basically a White LED (backlight) to a LCD Monitor. You should go with IPS panel monitors. 'LED' is imo a gimmick to selling, no monitor is 'LED', it's basically a LCD Monitor backlited by LED.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 17, 2011)

then how much would the IPS panel monitors cost???


----------



## manujohn (Feb 17, 2011)

IPS Panel monitors are costly with price greater than 12k, i think.
I suggest you to increase your budget by .3k and go for Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k which is a 21.5 inch monitor and it is Full HD. You need a Full HD monitor for a great gaming experience.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2011)

get Benq G2220HD 21.5" @ 7300. its a great monitor for its price. and worth the 300 more.


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 17, 2011)

U can check Dell 2220L.... I am using 2420L and i love the picture.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2011)

^^i have 2220L and its 8.5k


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2011)

any model from AOC btw?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 17, 2011)

What about the DELL IN2020M then???
Its also a 20inch WLED HD monitor. Will it not be a good option for me??


----------



## manujohn (Feb 18, 2011)

The Dell IN2020M is not a full hd monitor (Its resolution is 1600x900 , i think). You said that you will be adding a graphics card later. So i think gaming or movie watching or some graphics works are your needs with the system. That is why we suggested a Full HD monitor and it really worths the money . The Benq G2220HD is the best option at your budget. If you have more money then go for Dell ST2220L @ 8.5k ..
Think and decide.
Best wishes


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

^^benq G2220HD is not LED. 

but its a steal at that price. just 300 bucks more than your budget.


----------



## himangshu (Feb 18, 2011)

here are my suggestions-
BenQ- G2220HD @7.3k
Samsung- B2230N @8.3k
Dell- ST2220M @8.4k
AOC- 2236vw @7.5k


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> U can check Dell 2220L.... I am using 2420L and i love the picture.



Sorry mate DELL ST2220L is out of stock now & only ST2220M is available...
otherwise it wud have been in my siggy 

@OP: go for 20~21.5" monitors (LED) dat fit ur budget
but do keep this in feature:
1) DVI,VGA & HDMI ports should be there 
2) it shud be Full HD (i.e. 1080p)


----------



## manujohn (Feb 18, 2011)

@Jas... Thanks for correcting me..


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

dell st2220m is also great. hdmi is not required for pc usage. Dvi is more than enough and streams digital video signals exactly as hdmi connectivity. Only difference is dvi does not support hd audio streaming unlike hdmi. But thats not required for pc usage.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

Any better models from Samsung.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Any better models from Samsung.



I think P Series is good...


----------

